# looking for a ferret rescue centre



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i live in the warrington area and was wondering if anyone knew of a ferret rescue centre around here? thankyou


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

hiya
theres dookies ferret rescue based in wigan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Theres the ferret hutch rescue in Sheffield


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I know someone up in the lake district - Kendal - who runs their own ferret adoption centre in their back garden - full of amazing cages and really happy playful ferrets!
I'm not too sure what it's called, but if you're interested i can get her landline number if you want


----------



## Drewyd (Oct 3, 2009)

The ferret rescue in Kendal (Lake District) is run by Trish Dixon, you can contact her re ferret adoption at [email protected]

Her ferrets are extremely well looked after and are 'snipped' before adoption whenever possible.

We have now five ferrets, three of which came from Trish, two from Halfway House rescue in Lancaster (Home - Halfway House Website)

We have fallen in love with ferrets and are getting involved with the Kendal rescue. The best pets in the world!

Andy


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

hi thanku but the lake district is a bit far, i have got in touch with one in wigan and will be goin having a look next week thankyou anyways.


----------



## Drewyd (Oct 3, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

